# FORD 3000 Steering stiff



## Mickthebrick (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi all, I'm a newbie, I've just bought a Ford 3000 narrow tractor that has primarily very stiff manual steering (and other problems not too concerning as yet!) I got the tractor into my orchard and that's as far as I dare take it, could somebody advise me how to loosen the steering so that I can get it under cover to start repairs (I've greased the nipples adjacent to the front wheels).
Many thanks
retired ex brickie and proud owner a very old and needy Ford 3000
mickthebrick


----------



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Mick,

I'm a new owner of a Ford 3000 too and also have manual steering thats very stiff. Ill be watching this post to see if anyone answers it. 

I'm thinking mine is a number of small things all lumped together causing it, ie worn steering box, worn spindle bushes, worn hub bearings and ball joints etc. 

Best wishes

John


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The manual steering systems on those Fords is incredibly simple.
Take it one piece at a time.
Lift the front wheels off the ground. How does it steer now?
If it is still stiff disconnect the drag links on the front end.
Does the steering wheel turn easily and smoothly?
With the drag links disconnected and front tires off the ground, turn each tire by hand. They should turn smoothly and easily.
There is no magic bullet.
Just take it one piece at a time and you'll find the problem.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Steering gearbox lubrication for your 3000. See plug #35 on diagram below. Oil level plug. Put gear oil (80-90 weight) into the steering gearbox till full to this level.
https://www.messicks.com/nh/67519?sectionId=21639&diagramId=67519_258795

Spindle lubrication for your 3000. See grease nipple (zerk) item #35 on the diagram below:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/67519?sectionId=21639&diagramId=67519_258496


----------

